#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  >  رايت پروتك فلش مموري براي جلوگيري ازورود ويروس

## rezaa

براي جلوگيري ازورود ويروس به داخل فلش مموري ويا فولدرها وپارتيشنهاي هاردديسك وهمچنين محدوديت دسترسي كاربران ويندوز7 به فايلها وفولدرها اين فايل را دانلود كنيد ومطالعه كنيد اميدوارم مفيد واقع بشه #$v686

----------

*amen*,*aramis*,*bita_1th*,*boory*,*cifzs*,*digital84*,*fbc*,*kami_in2000*,*meigoon*,*REZA164690*,*Saeed_h*,*sam_electronic*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## bita_1th

دوست من رضا ممنون بخاطر این نرم افزار
ولی برای برداشتن رایت پروتکت چیکار باید بکنیم؟من حدود 15 تا نرم افزار مختلف دانلود کردم.ولی نشد ک نشد
برکت خداوند همراهت باشه

----------

*boory*,*MOHAMMAD-AM*,*صابری*

----------


## rezaa

اين برنامه ها را تست كن حتما درست ميشه اولي pqi
http://www.pqigroup.com/upload/faqs/....0.2.19(1).zip




اين هم براي ترانسنت كه براي اولي بايد انلاين باشي
http://www.transcendusa.com/Support/...neRecovery.exe
اينهم يكي ديگه
*
http://www.transcend.nl/support/dlce...ery%20Tool.zip*


اين هم براي سيليكن پاور
http://www.apacer.com/en/support/dow..._v2.9.1.8A.zip



**

----------

*amir5722*,*aramis*,*bita_1th*,*boory*,*kiyanmz*,*qli*,*Saeed_h*,*tahaali9095*,*صابری*

----------


## bita_1th

ممنون رضا جان ولی
هیچکدوم از برنامه ها اجرا نشدن.همشم آنلاینم.3 تافلشن.kingston 2gb -  sony 8gb - twin32 gb
همشونم اصلین.فرمت نمیشن.رایت پروتکتن.با اکرونیسم امتحان کردم.نشد
ممنون از راهنمایت

----------

*aramis*,*boory*,*hamid236*,*kiyanmz*

----------


## mojtaba_togh

سلام و درود
دوستان من یک فلش مموری 8 گینگ apacer دارم کخ نمیشه فرمت یا کپی کرد توش ولی میشه از داخل فلاش کپی و حتی فایلی رو باز کرد.... در هنگام فرمت اخطار رایت پروتکت رو میده کسی میتونه کمکم کنه

یا علی دمتون گرم

----------

*ma1369*

----------


## proman

با نرم افزار*HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool  امتحان کنید احتمالا جواب میده و همه فلش مموری ها رو جواب میده*

----------

*aramis*,*ma1369*

----------


## mojtaba_togh

ممنون دستتون درد نکنه

----------


## karameefarza

باید ابتدا شماره چیپ کنترل را (داخل فلش) بخوانید مثلا phison یا alcor بعد برنامه بوت فلش را دانلود کنید بعد هم برنامه را اجرا و فلش رایت پروتکت را با ان برنامه درست کنید یه سایت بسیار خوب برای دانلود برنامه ها flashboot.ru است من تا کنون 10 تا به بالا فلشهای مختلف را با این برنامه ها درست کرده ام

----------

*aramis*,*sattar62*

----------

